# CONSEJO. Arreglo de Monitor TFT estropeado



## OggO1984 (Sep 9, 2009)

Hola a todos.

Resulta que mi monitor TFT creo que ha muerto.

Que conste que he hecho las pruebas necesarias y de ningún modo es problema del ordenador, es el monitor el que no responde

Tras encender el ordenador, se queda con el piloto -verde- pero la pantalla en negro, hace "amagos" de mostrar en pantalla el inicio de Windows, carga etc, pero luego permanece en negro y no se ve nada, aunque el ordenador arranca perfectamente.

Saben a que se debe?, podría ser arreglado de forma rápida y barata o me conviene comprar uno nuevo? (Aprox. 100 € me costaría uno nuevo)

Gracias a todos y un saludo


----------



## electrodan (Sep 9, 2009)

Si no tienes profundos conocimientos de electrónica, no existe posibilidad de que lo puedas reparar por tu cuenta, por si querías hacer eso.
Saludos.


----------



## OggO1984 (Sep 10, 2009)

electrodan dijo:


> Si no tienes profundos conocimientos de electrónica, no existe posibilidad de que lo puedas reparar por tu cuenta, por si querías hacer eso.
> Saludos.



Buenas.
No, tengo conocimientos, pero te importaría decirme cuanto aproximadamente me podría costar el arreglo?, y en palabras sencillas, qué crees que le pasa?

Gracias por tu tiempo


----------



## tecnogirl (Sep 10, 2009)

oggo1984: Ensaya lo siguiente:
Pon otra pantalla a tu PC. Funciona? Si si, entonces si es el monitor.
Si puedes abrelo con cuidado y revisa las conexiones de las señales, quiza alguna(s) estan sueltas y podria ser cosa de apretar/soldar. Salu2.


----------



## elosciloscopio (Sep 10, 2009)

No será un LG1717s verdad?


----------



## OggO1984 (Sep 10, 2009)

elosciloscopio dijo:


> No será un LG1717s verdad?



Es un LG L1930s.



tecnogirl dijo:


> oggo1984: Ensaya lo siguiente:
> Pon otra pantalla a tu PC. Funciona? Si si, entonces si es el monitor.
> Si puedes abrelo con cuidado y revisa las conexiones de las señales, quiza alguna(s) estan sueltas y podria ser cosa de apretar/soldar. Salu2.



Muchas gracias, lo probaré a ver.


----------



## elosciloscopio (Sep 10, 2009)

Los monitores LG suelen dar problemas.

Para empezar, ten en cuanta que lo más probable es que te tengas que comprar uno nuevo, pero partiendo de ahí, puedes intentar arreglarlo, y si no lo consigues no pierdes nada.

De momento abrelo y mira a ver si algo huele a quemado o tiene mal aspecto
sube fotos para que nos vayamos haciendo una idea.

Saludos


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 10, 2009)

Una posible falla es *la* (doble) o *las dos* fuentecitas que encienden los tubitos. Como método rápido yo uso un buscapolos de esos de neon tocando una a una las 4 conexiónes de salida. Debe encender !

Otra es que te falte alguna tensión , verificá las salidas de los reguladores conocidos (7805 , 7808 , 7809 , 317, etc )

Probá !


----------



## OggO1984 (Sep 11, 2009)

Puff, esto es muy complicado para mi, qué podría hacer para saber si realmente puede ser "apretar algún tornillo" o está roto y sin arreglo?, gracias.


----------



## elosciloscopio (Sep 11, 2009)

Buscar en el todopoderoso Sr. google:

http://www.yoreparo.com/foros/reparacion_de_monitores/152771_0.html#921705
http://www.yoreparo.com/foros/reparacion_de_monitores/152771.html
http://www.yoreparo.com/foros/reparacion_de_monitores/168280.html


Ya dije que los LG daban problemas 


Saludos ;-)


----------



## tecnogirl (Sep 11, 2009)

Oggo1984: Como dice el moderador Cacho: "Si no lo quemas... no aprendes...". Mandanos fotos... salu2.


----------



## tovarich (May 9, 2010)

Necesitas aislar la falla entre la tarjeta de alto voltaje (o inversor) y las lamparas. Te aconsejo que de un scanner viejo saques el inversor de la lampara de exposición y lo utilices para probar las lamparas de tu monitor. A ese inversor alimentalo con una fuente variable de 12 a 24 Vcc, para lamparas chicas aplicale a ese inverter un voltaje de 12 a 15 v y si son lamparas grandes alimentalo con voltajes de 18 a 24 Vcc. De esta manera sales de la duda de si son tus lamparas o el inversor. Un compañero de aqui menciona que pueden ser soldaduras frias y si, muchas veces las soldaduras tambien afectan el funcionamiento de los lcd. Utiliza el multimetro y checa los transistores del ineverter; por ultimo tambien verifica el estado de los condensadores electroliticos.


----------

